# unable to spool print job - insufficient disk space



## jimkoppel (Oct 7, 2001)

we have only 100 mb of free disc space on drive C

whenever we try to print a complex print job, we get an error message unable to spool print job... cancel to continue.

is there any way to force windows to spool the print job to a second installed and relatively free hard drive?

thanks


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

Is both harddrives on the same computer?

Savvy

check here : http://xxcopy.com/#toc

and here : http://groups.yahoo.com/group/xxcopy

matbe that will help


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

I'm not aware of any way to get Windows to spool on any drive other than the one where Windows is installed. That's not to say it's not possible. Maybe someone else will know how to do it. Anyway, my guess is your going to need to free up some space on the Windows drive. 

Have you ever cleaned your Temp folder at c:\windows\temp?

And check for any old .spl files in the Printers folder at c:\windows\spool\printers. They can be deleted.

Also, have you ever cleaned your TemporaryInternetFiles folder?

And as a side note I'd suggest you move your swapfile to the other drive. 

Start>Settings>CP>System>Performance>VirtualMemory. Click on "Let me specify my own" and then in the dropdown box select the other drive.


----------

